# china work permit visa



## babaraziz (Oct 23, 2016)

can anyone advise the procedure to apply the chinese visa, can i apply my dependent visa together, is anyone has experience recently.pls share


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

A rather confusing post, what do you mean by "dependent visa" and where are you now, in Hong Kong?


----------

